

Ask HN: Anyone using app.net? - ibudiallo

À few month ago there was so much fuss about it, now I don't hear anything. Is anyone here using it ?
======
27182818284
I really like its idea, but I haven't talked myself into it yet. It just
didn't quite get past that threshhold for me

------
gregimba
Yes, <https://alpha.app.net/grr>

